# August HRI Dogs available...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

AKA "Billy Bean" ~ a spry, fit 9-year-old that lets you know just what he’s thinking and looks at life through puppy eyes! He’s now seeking his perfect forever home; a dog experienced person who doesn’t mind skipping the puppy training phases and enjoys companionship all day long. He looks forward to pleasing and interacting with his new family and, of course, getting his beloved treats.

While still a tad shy Billy has made remarkable strides in learning to play with doggie toys, being part of large social gatherings in his new home, going to a groomer, proving he knows no strangers and getting along well with other dogs. And, can you believe this?! Billy IS fully housebroken! At this stage of his life he’s looking for a calmer household where he can receive all the attention he deserves. Billy is by no means over the hill and still enjoys his early morning and evening walks, going several miles a day! 


Billy LOVES traveling in the car and enjoys being around people, while not on top of them, at all times. He is well behaved and will never embarrass you when company arrives. He is crate trained and seeks out some solace there when the storms come!


Look at that face! His coat is very soft and thick and he’d also be a real stunner in a long Havanese like coat as well if someone will brush him often. 

There’s just no gettin’ around it – Cute He Is! A donation will be requested to adopt this dog. The recommended donation amount will be based on his age, and any medical and behavioral issues. Complete the adoption application here. You will not be considered until we have a completed application. Thanks for reading about this cutie! Billy is being fostered in southeastern PA.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*www.havaneserescue.com - Fritz!*

This is one of the Wisconsin dogs brought in one small cat carrier to an animal shelter!

Fritz had a rough start in life and then was left at a shelter with 4 other Havanese-Bichons. We can only estimate his age at somewhere between 3-5 years. He's neutered and just about figured out the whole housebreaking routine.

He's enjoyed his foster home, listening to music and yes, even realizes the benefits of a great bath! Fritz has learned so much there! Fritz loves laps, attention (oooh, those ear rubs!) and being told he's a good boy. His quiet demeanor and sweet face melt any heart! He's found out about the good life: doggie toys, sitting up on the couch, running free in the backyard and he's now learned how much fun it is to play with the other dogs, especially outside. Fritz needs to find his forever home so that he can continue discovering the super dog he is.

Fritz wants a home with either older children or just an adult or two. He is still timid and a little shy but with love & care we all know that can change. He gets along with the two big dogs in his foster home and just loves to play with the female havanese there.

A beautiful life awaits Fritz. This little guy is going to make someone's home wonderfully complete.

Fritz is being fostered in Missouri. A donation will be requested to adopt this dog. The recommended donation amount will be based on his age, and any medical and behavioral issues. Thanks for reading about this sweet pooch!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Meet adorable Shadow!*

www.havaneserescue.com

Two year old Shadow has spent some time in foster care learning to live in a family home after being rescued from a puppy mill.

Shadow is a very cute ten pound sable. He's worked at getting to know people and he loves getting his belly rubbed from his foster family while he lies on his back and he's discovered soft, comfy laps all over the place in his current foster home!

Shadow's lookin' for a home where the people aren't in a huge hurry and will give him time to warm up and adjust to them and his new surroundings. He's ready for that special someone to give him treats, tummy rubs and ear scratches.

Yes, this is quite a different world than the one from which he came and he's now ready to find his very own real FOREVER home.

A donation will be requested to adopt this dog. The recommended donation amount will be based on his age, and any medical and behavioral issues. Thanks for reading about this sweet pooch!

Shadow is currently being fostered in Ohio.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Jesse James!*

Jesse James, two-years-old and 10 pounds of rough and tumble fun! He's working on his people skills after arriving in his foster home directly from a terrible puppy mill situation.

Jesse gets along with other dogs and likes the quiet, older grandchild that came to visit

He's looking for that perfect family that will accept his needs for time to adjust and respond. Fast movements and loud voices still frighten him some so he needs someone who is dog savvy and prepared to give him time to adjust to his new surroundings and people.

Jesse has learned to appreciate the experience of someone petting him, giving him a treat and calling him by his very own name. Now he's becoming the alert and bright little dog he needed to be.

Jesse is so glad you came here to read all about him! I guess you can kinda tell he's being fostered in Ohio!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pancho - que guapo!*

Pancho is a Luv Bug! About 12 lbs, he loves laps, especially ladies laps. Pancho is quiet, gentle and well mannered. He enjoys other dogs, children - he has a 5 year old buddy - and has met a cat with no problems. He is working on his house training skills with his foster family and making gains, although it's still a work in progress.

An unknown incident has made him hesitant with men, but he does warm up given a bit of time.

With his snowy white coat...he's quite the handsome dude!

Pancho has a small cherry eye, which we are in the process of evaluating for surgical correction before he's ready for adoption. He is currently in foster care...but will be available soon.

Pancho is being fostered in Connecticut.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*HRI Adoption Application*

Apply today, the process takes a little while...you never know when the perfect dog will be available in your area!

http://www.havaneserescue.com/adoptapp.html

Thank you for thinking of rescuing a havanese!


----------

